# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > مبتدی: مشکل با اجرای delphi Prism

## mohsen_r

با سلام من تازه شروع کردم   delphi prism بعد از نصب و ایجاد پروژه این خطا ظاهر میشه
Untitled.jpg


لطفا؛ راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mohsen_r

> با سلام من تازه شروع کردم   delphi prism بعد از نصب و ایجاد پروژه این خطا ظاهر میشه
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> 
> لطفا؛ راهنمایی کنید


سوال ما بی مورد بود یا جواب نداشت

----------

